# trek 510



## vl1016 (May 8, 2004)

I have a 1984 Trek 510-It has Campy Victory cranks/deraillers/bars with a Suntour freewheel. It is in great condition. Any ideas on worth?


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

vl1016 said:


> I have a 1984 Trek 510-It has Campy Victory cranks/deraillers/bars with a Suntour freewheel. It is in great condition. Any ideas on worth?



"Worth" in the monetary sense... not much, maybe $150-$200.

If it fits, it's probably worth more as a bike to ride than as a bike to sell. Older steel Treks are nice-riding bikes, and Victory parts work well enough. The 116 mm BCD chainrings are not hard to find, although they're pricey. Euro-Asia has them, so your LBS can get them. The inner rings go down to 35t, so you can get a pretty wide range of gears. I think the RD was rated to 26t, maybe 28.

If it fits, keep it and ride it. If not, sell it, but don't expect much. Maybe a junior club in your area needs a donated bike for some young 'un to ride.

--Shannon


----------



## vl1016 (May 8, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> "Worth" in the monetary sense... not much, maybe $150-$200.
> 
> If it fits, it's probably worth more as a bike to ride than as a bike to sell. Older steel Treks are nice-riding bikes, and Victory parts work well enough. The 116 mm BCD chainrings are not hard to find, although they're pricey. Euro-Asia has them, so your LBS can get them. The inner rings go down to 35t, so you can get a pretty wide range of gears. I think the RD was rated to 26t, maybe 28.
> 
> ...


Thanks...it is a nice ride. I paid 150 for it, which was probably a bit much because it needed some work. Right now I use it as a spare and on the trainer. I was told it would be pricey to swap out the chainrings. If I could get considerably more for it, I'd sell it..otherwise I'll keep it. It is pretty light for what it is, and very stable.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Actually a good condition used 1984 Trek 520 sells for about $400 used according to E-Bay. The 510 was a sport bike, in other words the wheelbase was between a racing geometry and a touring geometry. The 520 was a touring bike and the 560 a racing bike. The 510 was a upper midend sport bike, the top end sport model was the 610.


----------

